# G13 Lab Seeds is shady...



## deadkndys (Oct 12, 2014)

So a breeder on another forum I go on is claiming G13 lab seeds stole his strain picture, tweaked the colors and is using his picture as their 'Pineapple express' strain.

You be the judge.

His strain pic: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







G13 Pineapple Express


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Oct 12, 2014)

I know that I'm running 5x G13 Labs PE right now. 

The pic is exact. This is an easy edit in Lightroom or Photoshop.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 12, 2014)

hilarious
dunno why they changed the color though.. you'd think it looks more appealing in the first by how many go gaga over purple/fall colors. :confused2:

swear i've seen that pic for years in ads (gonna haveta dig through some hightimes later  )


so what is his strain anyway? (if it's their PE, i see no problem. though it might've been nice if they asked and maybe shot him something for using his pic. if it's something else entirely, well that's just pathetic)


----------



## deadkndys (Oct 12, 2014)

Yeah this strain is not PE but called Maneater which is a cross between Sour D and Green Crack.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 12, 2014)

:rofl:
:doh:


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 13, 2014)

this has been known as fact for years now....   All I care about is the end product and their PEx is top notch....


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 13, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> this has been known as fact for years now....   All I care about is the end product and their PEx is top notch....



True story.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2014)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> this has been known as fact for years now....   All I care about is the end product and their PEx is top notch....


i care most about end product too.. but that's pretty lame.
baffled that they can't come up with 1 decent picture of their own strain? c'mon now. 

i like to know that the breeder pic is alteast a possibility, and somewhat an example of what to expect with said seeds.  i will now never buy from G13  (i want quality seeds, but want to support quality people as well)


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 13, 2014)

Who says the guy claiming the pic is stolen isn't fabricating his story? People do stupid crap for attention these days.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Who says the guy claiming the pic is stolen isn't fabricating his story? People do stupid crap for attention these days.



the part where you guys say this has been known as* fact* for years ?
:huh:


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 13, 2014)

kaotik said:


> the part where you guys say this has been known as* fact* for years ?
> :huh:



I didn't say that at all.

I was only agreeing that PE is top notch.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 13, 2014)

:yeahthat:

LOL--DeepfriedNugs, I was going to say the same thing.  I have always been happy with everything I have ever gotten from G13.  And really, WHY would they do something like that?


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2014)

so what did you mean when you quoted Jaam and said true story then?
*you backing up what he said, was how i took that.
:huh:


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 13, 2014)

kaotik said:


> so what did you mean when you quoted Jaam and said true story then?
> *you backing up what he said, was how i took that.
> :huh:



Read above post..


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2014)

DeepfriedNugs said:


> Read above post..


gotcha, didn't see the edit.


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 13, 2014)

kaotik said:


> gotcha, didn't see the edit.



I just don't think we should rule that out. Like HG said, I just don't see why G13 would need to steal any pics.


----------



## kaotik (Oct 13, 2014)

yeah i don't get it either..
like how many of those plants would they have grown out by now? *and i'd like to think breeders know how to grow, and could snap some legit quality pics by now.

did a search, and yeah; we're not the first forum to bring this up


----------



## DeepfriedNugs (Oct 13, 2014)

kaotik said:


> yeah i don't get it either..
> like how many of those plants would they have grown out by now? *and i'd like to think breeders know how to grow, and could snap some legit quality pics by now.
> 
> did a search, and yeah; we're not the first forum to bring this up



Weed urban legend...


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 13, 2014)

pic was stolen from ic mag years ago....   there is a thread on it there...  G13 labs even stated that PEx is just a reversed C99 pineapple pheno in High Times mag...


----------



## Hackerman (Oct 13, 2014)

Maybe someone should send G13 Labs an email and ask them.

Curious what they might say.


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hackerman said:


> Maybe someone should send G13 Labs an email and ask them.
> 
> Curious what they might say.



They wont say anything....this all happened 5 years ago.


----------

